# If this is the answer, what was the question?



## Veho (Jun 20, 2010)

Here's how it goes. One person posts something, anything that comes to mind; a name, a term, a number, an abstract concept, you name it. That is the "answer." The next person posts a question that can be (meaningfully) answered by what the previous person posted, and after that he or she posts their own answer. 

For example: I post 



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 42The next person posts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And so on. 


I'll start: 


A: Pants.


----------



## Maplemage (Jun 20, 2010)

Q:What am I not wearing now?

A:Veho.


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 21, 2010)

Q: Who abuses me the most?

A: Man Tail


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Q: What did danny600kill just say?

A: An African or a European swallow?


----------



## Veho (Jun 21, 2010)

Q: Spit or swallow? 

A: The life raft.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 21, 2010)

Q: If an aeroplane crashed @ sea - what'll be the first thing you grab

A: Big Whopper


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 21, 2010)

Q: If you got nothing left to eat, what would you?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





A: Damn it


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 21, 2010)

Q: The Game.

A: pen0r.


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 21, 2010)

Q: Something that you don't have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A: Slate


----------



## The Pi (Jun 21, 2010)

Q: Name a finegrained, foliated, homogeneous metamorphic rock

A: 7


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 21, 2010)

Q: How old is Veho?

A: Friends.


----------



## Domination (Jun 21, 2010)

Q: What does Nate not have?

A: Domination is awesome.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 21, 2010)

Q: State something false

A: Trolley


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Q: What was p1ngpong born in?

A: Hatsu.


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 21, 2010)

Q: Name a spammer

A: Nice


----------



## Paarish (Jun 21, 2010)

Q: Finish this statement: pr0n is ____

A: 358 million years


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 21, 2010)

Q: What am I?

A: Cinnamon Toast Crunch


----------



## The Pi (Jun 21, 2010)

Q: What did you have for breakfast?

A: She's fat


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 21, 2010)

Q: What is Lady Gaga?

A: mthrnite


----------



## Maplemage (Jun 21, 2010)

Q:Who's gay?

A:Runescape.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 21, 2010)

Q: What do I NOT play?

A: Miles Edgeworth in the Kitchen with a butter knife.


----------



## Veho (Jun 21, 2010)

Q: Whodunnit? 

A: Mrs Marple.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 21, 2010)

Q: Who do you think is the hottest woman in literature?

A: Knickers.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 21, 2010)

Q: What word sounds like knockers?

A: Japan


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 21, 2010)

Q: What's the country all weeaboos want to live in?

A: Dante's Inferno.


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 22, 2010)

what game is this?

A: your mom?


----------



## Terminator02 (Jun 22, 2010)

Q: Who never loved me?

A: Because I decided reversing the A and Q would make this topic completely new and original!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 22, 2010)

Q: Post a sentence that makes no sense whatsoever.

A: Chocolates.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 22, 2010)

Q: What form of candy is delicious?

A: Miley Cyrus


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 22, 2010)

A: Good singer / bad actress

Q: 'Meat Loaf' or 'Status Quo'


----------



## Veho (Jun 22, 2010)

Q: What's your favourite food? 

A: 14 to 17 cm, depending on temperature.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 22, 2010)

Q: What is the average growth per day of plants on and around the equator? (Ha!)

A: Wisdom teeth.


----------



## Veho (Jun 22, 2010)

Nathan is getting the point of this thread: don't go for the most obvious question.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



Nice one, mate.

Q: Other than bone marrow, what's another possibly harvestable source of stem cells in adults? 

A: In bed.


----------



## Thoob (Jun 22, 2010)

Q: Where can I be found with your mother every night? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A: Douchebag.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 22, 2010)

Q: What is your mom?

A: Fighting Gravity


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 22, 2010)

Q: If someone was forced to attack one of Pixie Lott's singles, what may they be seen doing?

A: Photons and forcefields.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 22, 2010)

Q: What is a Star Trek Hologram composed of?

A: Maddening and addictive


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 23, 2010)

Q: How is it to look at smexy girls online?

A: Mad Geeks!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 23, 2010)

Q: I fall in this category.

A: Antidisestablishmentarianism.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 23, 2010)

Q) Name a word that most people can't spell?

A) 4 quid, a few coins and a handful of lint.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 23, 2010)

Q: What's in TrolleyDave's pocket?

A: :yaykikkoman:


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 23, 2010)

A: Name a emoticon that 'gameboy13' would like

Q: 0.01 Degrees C


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 23, 2010)

Q: How cold is CannonFoddr's pen0r?

A: Move straight and do a 360 degrees turn.


----------



## anaxs (Jun 23, 2010)

Q: how do you get around ?

A: your moms jeans.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 23, 2010)

Q) What has your Dad got in?

A) Cockles.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 23, 2010)

Q: What is an endearing term referring to young male poultry?

A: Two babies and a fishmonger.


----------



## Veho (Jun 24, 2010)

Q: What's the name of the lesser known Biblical tale more commonly referred to as "the reverse Solomon"? 

A: The Aristocrats.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 24, 2010)

Q: Name a 2005 documentary film about a famous dirty joke
A: 'Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious'


----------



## Veho (Jun 24, 2010)

Q: What's the most famous hippopotomonstrosesquipedalian neologism in the English language? 

A: The noodle incident.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 24, 2010)

Q:What happened in the Turnabout Corner? (Mr Eldoon?)
A: Magical Panties


----------



## Kwartel (Jun 24, 2010)

Q: Why do some milfs have still such nice legs?
A: The dog of the sister of Iwata's neighboor.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 24, 2010)

Q: What animal bit me last week ????

A: Scopophobia


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 24, 2010)

Q: Name the rare condition developed by overactive snipers.

A: Until the blood could be seen from three floors up.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2010)

Q: How many times did the person get shot ?

A: A Shorthorn Cross


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

Q: What do you call a cross with short horns?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





A: IT professional.

EDIT: Ninja edit!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2010)

Q: What job do i want to have when i am older ? 

A: 3.14

Edit: A shorthorn cross is a cow with a shorthorn bull as a father.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

Q: Name the overly shortened version of Pi.

A: Rowr!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2010)

Q: what is the last post on the ninth page of "the first thing that comes to head" thread

A: Egg whites


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

Q: These things by themselves are bland.

A: Llamas.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2010)

Q: Name an animal whose name begins with a L ?

A: Frank The Tank


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 24, 2010)

Q: Rhyme.

A: Rime.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 24, 2010)

Q: What is white ice that forms when the water droplets in fog freeze to the outer surfaces of objects called

A: Snowdrop


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 24, 2010)

Q: Another word for melted snow.

A: Calvin and Hobbes.


----------



## toguro_max (Jun 24, 2010)

Q: What Characters should be on Marvel vs Capcom 3?

A: Turning right, at the end of the corridor.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 24, 2010)

Q: Running from a rapist

A: GBATemp

P.S. I hate Jeopardy


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 24, 2010)

Q: Yellow tree

A: Asian tree


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 24, 2010)

Q: Name an item you can find in the Nintendo DS? game *Treasure World*.

A: http://gbatemp.net/t236816-halo-on-ds-or-3...t&p=2936086


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 25, 2010)

Q)  What kind of threads get posted on GBAtemp?

A) A fisherman, a sheep and a wooly jumper.


----------



## Kwartel (Jun 25, 2010)

Q) Name a trio you don't wanna see on a pr0nz site.

A) I dunno. I just felt like it...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 25, 2010)

Q: Why did you buy a XBox Slim ??

A: Richard Of York Gave Battle In Vain


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2010)

Q: Give an example of a rhyme that helps people remember the colours of the rainbow ?

A: Ireland have won the world cup 6 times.


----------



## Madridi (Jun 25, 2010)

Q: What did you dream about last night?

A: Ah, Whatever..


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2010)

Q: Tell me your response when your mother asks you what do you want for dinner ?

A: Biffo Cowen.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 25, 2010)

Q: Who are you talking about?

A: Lucifer.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 25, 2010)

Q: Another name for the Devil

A: ... --- ...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2010)

Q: What is the morse code for sos

A: 3DS


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 25, 2010)

Q: What's the latest portable game system from Nintendo called ??

A: Master Bates, Seaman Staines and Roger the Cabin Boy


----------



## toguro_max (Jun 25, 2010)

Q: Can you mention at least 3 controversial character names from Captain Pugwash?

A: Over nine thousaaaand!


----------



## agentgamma (Jun 25, 2010)

Q: What does the scouter say about his power level?

A: Yes. I do believe p1ngpong is a FLAAAAAAAAAAMING heterosexual


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 25, 2010)

Q: Is p1ngpong a FLAAAAAAAAAAMING heterosexual ?

A: Source: http://www.snopes.com/radiotv/tv/pugwash.asp


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 25, 2010)

Q: Name a funny rumor about British cartoons.

A: furry


----------



## Madridi (Jun 25, 2010)

Q: What is Rydian attracted to?

A: Whatever you are thinking of, its a NO!


----------



## Maplemage (Jun 25, 2010)

A:What are you thinking of?

Q:=D >  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 25, 2010)

^fail


----------



## Terminator02 (Jun 25, 2010)

Q: What is a mean thing to say?

A:


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2010)

Q: What happens after a good saturday night ?

A: Doctor who.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 25, 2010)

Q: Name a long running English TV SciFi Show

A: China Syndrome


----------



## Paarish (Jun 25, 2010)

Q: Name a movie that 30084pm has never heard of  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A: Karma


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2010)

Q: Name what earl in "My name is Earl" was based his list on.

A: Ireland.


----------



## toguro_max (Jun 25, 2010)

Q: What shall be called a full of wrath land?

A: This is not Panny's boat.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 25, 2010)

Q) Wanna buy Panny's boat?

A) Hand lotion, tissues, a video and a quiet room.


----------



## playallday (Jun 25, 2010)

.


----------



## Thoob (Jun 25, 2010)

Q. Who's going to get beat by Germany on Sunday? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A. WTFOMGBBQ


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 25, 2010)

Q: Make a variation on the acronym-mashup I used in my very first review.

A: The Add Reply button.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 25, 2010)

Q) What words will be carved on Antonkans tombstone and in what font?

A) Look at the size of that thing!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 25, 2010)

Q: Say something that isn't an answer to any kind of question at all!

A: 3am, on irc :p


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 25, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Q: Say something that isn't an answer to any kind of question at all!
> 
> A: 3am, on irc :p



A) When was your first and only sexual encounter?
Q) Radishes.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 25, 2010)

A: A REDISH vegetable?
Q: OMGWTFBBQ


----------



## The Pi (Jun 25, 2010)

You know the last two posts fucked it up?

A: 70 men


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 25, 2010)

Q) What did Paris Hilton do last night?

A) Floppy disks and a magnet.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 26, 2010)

Q: What did Paris Hilton do last night?

A: Justin Bieber.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 26, 2010)

Q) What child would one of the Kardashian sisters like to molest?

A) George Lucas for destroying the Star Wars films and ruining Indiana Jones.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 26, 2010)

Q: Who would you like to give a hug and why?

A: It's HUUUGE!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 26, 2010)

Q: What's the price gonna be for the 3DS ???

A: His 'Daughter' is called 'Jenny'


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 26, 2010)

Q: What is the name of the Doctor's daughter, derived from the term "generated anomaly"?

A: I thought so, until I read the instructions.


----------



## toguro_max (Jun 26, 2010)

Q: Isn't this cream used to brush your teeth?

A: Qwerty and Azerty.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 26, 2010)

Q: Who were the lesser known twins from the Alice in Wonderland stories that were very fond of dictionaries?

A: A fire extinguisher and three Autons.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 28, 2010)

Q: Name 4 items seen in the first Dr Who episode that starred christopher eccleston

A: 'Dippy Dog'


----------



## toguro_max (Jul 1, 2010)

Q: Name one Mobile pet washing service.

A: Oh, there you are, Perry.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2010)

This game is complicated. Can someone simplify it?


----------



## Veho (Jul 1, 2010)

toguro_max said:
			
		

> A: Oh, there you are, Perry.


Q: What's your favourite Phineas and Ferb episode? 

A: A measure equal to four pecks.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 2, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> This game is complicated. Can someone simplify it?


LOLWUT?

Q: A bushel.

A: Wal-Mart.


----------



## Defiance (Jul 2, 2010)

Q: What is a pretty good store that people bash for no rational reason?

A: The Prime Minister of North America.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 2, 2010)

Q: Who's that Pokémon?

A: Unicorn Kid.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 2, 2010)

Q: Did the Unicorn kid probe you?

A. Blue balls.


----------



## toguro_max (Jul 2, 2010)

Q: At the Japanese version of Sonic and Knuckes, how is it called the Blue Spheres?

A: BARACUDA


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 2, 2010)

toguro_max said:
			
		

> Q: At the Japanese version of Sonic and Knuckes, how is it called the Blue Spheres?
> 
> A: BARACUDA



Q: Is it a Baracuda gnawing at your crotch or is it crabs? XD

A: Teabag


----------



## thegame07 (Jul 2, 2010)

Q: What is Hadrian favourite sexual act to be done to him.
A: 5.5 million


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 2, 2010)

Q: How much money would you pay for someone to rape you?
A: Douchebag


----------



## Thoob (Jul 2, 2010)

Q: What was the answer I posted a few pages back?

A: WTFOMGBBQ


----------



## toguro_max (Jul 2, 2010)

Q: What was the reaction from the Twilight Saga fans upon watching the first Eclipse trailer?

A: Screw the rules, I have money.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 2, 2010)

Q: But last time I checked weren't you a broke ass?

A: Fellatio by TrolleyDave


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jul 2, 2010)

Q. Excuse me? Could you repeat the reward for this competition again?

A.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 2, 2010)

Q What makes the world go round?
A


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 2, 2010)

Q: Hate makes the world go round?

A: R4


----------



## Kwartel (Jul 2, 2010)

Q: Whats equal to poo?

A: Donald Duck doing a striptease act!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 2, 2010)

Q: What would Daisy like so much?

A: The Banhammer.


----------



## Kwartel (Jul 2, 2010)

Q: What does Costello in his pants? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A: Malfunctioning chickendroid.


----------



## Veho (Jul 2, 2010)

Q: Why didn't the chicken cross the road? 

A: Over 9000.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 2, 2010)

Q: How old is your mom?

A: Castration


----------



## Goli (Jul 2, 2010)

q: The best course of action when men cheat?

a: The love of the last tycoon.


----------



## Veho (Jul 6, 2010)

Q: Who was Cecelia Brady? 

A: One camel, one sheep, twelve hens, twenty kilos of rice, ten kilos of almonds, ten kilos of pine nuts (serves fifty).


----------



## The Pi (Jul 6, 2010)

Q: what was TD's lunch yesterday

A: 60 cups of milk


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 6, 2010)

Q: What liquid was consumed yesterday by my cat?

A: Scrumpdillyumptious Bar.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 6, 2010)

Q: WHat gives you cavities?
A: Death


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 6, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Q: WHat gives you cavities?
> A: Death



Q: What I hope happens to the trolls?

A: Domination


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 6, 2010)

Q: What will I be bringing random strangers later on TF2?

A: I'm a llama.

EDIT: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Heh, that answer would work with that question, too!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 6, 2010)

Q) What did Jeff Minter say about himself?

A) Oompa Loompa.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 6, 2010)

Q: What is jack

A: nine virgins


----------



## Veho (Jul 6, 2010)

Q: What do you call the Temp moderating staff? 
A: Rhinoceros and a banana.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 6, 2010)

Q: Both have a curved thick frame?

A: Senile.


----------



## Veho (Jul 6, 2010)

Q: What were we talking about? Who are you again? Get off my lawn, you. Whippersnappers. 

A: 22/7.


----------



## matt32724 (Jul 6, 2010)

Q: What is pi?

A: Drugs.


----------



## Veho (Jul 6, 2010)

Q: What was matt32724 on when he thought pi = 22/7? 

A: Widdly skudz?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 6, 2010)

Q: Scuddly widz? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A: GameFAQs.


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 2, 2010)

Q: what is an awesome website?

A: Prostitute


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 2, 2010)

penis


----------



## rastsan (Oct 2, 2010)

Q: what to have for breakfast?

A: I scream, we all scream, for ice cream.


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 2, 2010)

Q: what is a famous saying?

A: Rydian


----------



## XoxconnorxoX (Oct 2, 2010)

gameguy95 said:
			
		

> Q: what is a famous saying?
> 
> A: Rydian


Q.who is creepy on so many levels

A.nintendo


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 2, 2010)

Q: What is a retarded video game company?

A: Strippers


----------



## Veho (Oct 2, 2010)

Q: What's your favourite food? 

A: Penny farthing.


----------



## Thoob (Oct 2, 2010)

Q: What do I ride to school every morning?

A: MC Vagina.


----------



## rastsan (Oct 3, 2010)

Q:Who was that lesbian dj last night?

A:"on my back, on my baaaack!!! No now on my..."


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 3, 2010)

Q: What did your mom keep screaming last night?

A: WTF?


----------



## toguro_max (Oct 4, 2010)

Q: What's the acronym for a website where we can trade files?

A: To the infinity and beyond!


----------



## Veho (Oct 4, 2010)

Q: Take an uplifting slogan and ruin the delivery. 

A: It's a bloody sea bird . .. it's not any bloody flavour. Albatross!


----------



## rastsan (Oct 5, 2010)

Q:  what grandpa said when he fed me on my 8th birthday,(minus the albatross part)?

A: Form and claim # monday at 10:15 am 415 sherbourne st.


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 7, 2010)

Q: What is the first sentence you can think of?

A: Your logic eludes me.


----------



## Veho (Oct 10, 2010)

Q: 1 + 1 = 2. Are you following me so far? 

A: It's actually a giant seal.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 28, 2010)

Q: Is that a whale you're holding?

A: Yes, but that would make you hypocritical.


----------



## Veho (Feb 2, 2011)

Q: Will this herbal tea help me get my blood cholesterol below critical level? 

A: A duck, an eel, a length of wire and a magnet.


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 2, 2011)

Q: What is required to sodomise a duck with an eel, a length of wire and a magnet?

A: Has anyone really been far as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


----------



## Veho (Feb 2, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> A: Has anyone really been far as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


That's a question. You were supposed to post an answer. 

A: You've got to be kidding me. I've been further even more decided to use even go need to do look more as anyone can. Can you really be far even as decided half as much to use go wish for that? My guess is that when one really been far even as decided once to use even go want, it is then that he has really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like. It's just common sense.


----------



## notmeanymore (Feb 2, 2011)

Q: What is this, I don't even?

A: A variety of doughnuts ranging from chocolate to cream-filled, but no jelly.


----------



## Veho (Feb 2, 2011)

Q: U jelly?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





A: Chainmail petticoat.


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 2, 2011)

Q: Name a random item.


A: Yes, it is food, but it can't be eaten. And NO, it can't play GBA games.


----------

